# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Venlafaxine retard

## Riemer

Weet iemand het verschil tussen venlafaxine hcl retard en venlafaxine retard focus? Kan hetblichaam hier verschillend op reageren?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Riemer,

Geen reacties zover zie ik... ik heb gezocht naar een antwoord, maar kan het niet vinden...
Misschien dat de psych of huisarts je het verschil kan uitleggen?
Per persoon verschilt de lichamelijke/geestelijke reactie op medicijnen...
Sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## pruts

Dat is Efexor voor zover ik weet. En die stof vroeger noemde ze dat 'retard' nu is dat nog zo maar schrijven ze dat er gewoon niet meer achter. Het verschil dat jij beschrijft heb ik nog nooit van gehoord. Zelf neem ik Efexor 75mg. Moest je antwoord krijgen van je psych,... Ik ben ook wel geinteresseerd in het antwoord!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Pruts,
Ja klopt is exefor, maar het verschil kan ik niet opmaken uit bijsluiter die k gelezen heb..

----------


## Oki07

Ik weet het verschil niet, maar bel eens een apotheker. Die zou het moeten weten.

----------

